# Hi, I'm new and have a question about kitten fur



## kitty guy (7 mo ago)

Hi, I'm a 42-year-old guy who has some cats. One of them is a long-haired cat who recently had two kittens and I've been wondering if they're long-haired or not. So, I thought I could post a pic of them here so that people can tell me what they think.

It doesn't mean I am to stop participating afterwards. 

So, nice to meet you all.

I don't know if I can post the pics of the kittens here or I should open a new thread. Anyway, I will post them. If this isn't the appropriate place, then please let me know and just don't tell me what you think about the kittens' fur length. They are 53 days old, by the way.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, they're adorable! It's hard to tell fur length when they're kittens, although the black and white kitty is definitely looking likely to have long fur.

Charlee Marie and Cali when I met them.










All grown up:

Charlee with her fluffy tail











Cali doing her best lion imitation


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

kitty guy said:


> Hi, I'm a 42-year-old guy who has some cats. One of them is a long-haired cat who recently had two kittens and I've been wondering if they're long-haired or not. So, I thought I could post a pic of them here so that people can tell me what they think.
> 
> It doesn't mean I am to stop participating afterwards.
> 
> ...


what we really need to see is a snap of mum and if possible dad... the long hair gene is strong if mum has long hair even if dad is stubble -- long hair kitten is more probable.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Wow, they're adorable! It's hard to tell fur length when they're kittens, although the black and white kitty is definitely looking likely to have long fur.
> 
> Charlee Marie and Cali when I met them.
> 
> ...


Marie -- do you have kitten snap of their tails? When did you notice serious long hair on their tails?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the twins at about 9-1/ 2 weeks old, their first weekend with me. Side note: Never say "Bite me!" to your sister.










I don't know how much later this was taken:


----------



## kitty guy (7 mo ago)

ahh I aint no pet! said:


> what we really need to see is a snap of mum and if possible dad... the long hair gene is strong if mum has long hair even if dad is stubble -- long hair kitten is more probable.


Mum









Dad is short-haired for sure. There are no long-haired toms around.


----------



## kitty guy (7 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> This is the twins at about 9-1/ 2 weeks old, their first weekend with me. Side note: Never say "Bite me!" to your sister.
> 
> View attachment 133090
> 
> ...


Your kittens' fur looks fuzzier than mine's to me. Maybe this is the sign of long hair?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Even though Charlee is a girl, I actually nicknamed her Spike for a while because of her fur. 

Mum is stunning! Those colors are amazing.


----------



## kitty guy (7 mo ago)

Some things about her make me think she has some European wildcat ancestry.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> This is the twins at about 9-1/ 2 weeks old, their first weekend with me. Side note: Never say "Bite me!" to your sister.
> 
> View attachment 133090
> 
> ...





kitty guy said:


> Mum
> View attachment 133093
> 
> 
> Dad is short-haired for sure. There are no long-haired toms around.





kitty guy said:


> Some things about her make me think she has some European wildcat ancestry.


Well if it is true that long hair more often followed Mum's gene pool then long hair is in the gene pool for your two. Mum's a real beauty -- such amazing colors, and dappled too. WOW.

The twins look like they are giving their agitated fluffed up tail thing -- Well done Marie on capturing the moment when their hunter kicked in -- Oh and the cat caption of "Never say bite me to your sister" is absolutely perfect!!! They were charmers from their first weekend on. How wonderful that they found you.


----------



## kitty guy (7 mo ago)

They turned out short-haired.


----------

